# ♥ Kittens Update ♥



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

♥ ♥ ♥ Update on my sweet little struggling babies. ♥ ♥ ♥
(The pictures that are tinted pink were edited so as not to be so dark.)

























Sweetest runt baby Freddie and her insanely crazy hair. She has twisted limbs that - due to the hydrocephalus - she contorts even more strangely. So getting around is a double challenge for her. Her kidneys are also enlarged.. as are Weebles. We are currently fundraising for an ultrasound so we can figure out what to do next. Please hope with all hope we can come up with the funds in a quick enough manner. Bottle feeding times are precious.. her bright eyes light up my days like nothing else! They end with lots of kisses back & forth. 









Wobbles is suspected of having hydrocephalus now, too, as his skull is still very soft in front and his head is looking more-and-more domed. But he gets around great on his twisted little leg, runs and plays and has the best milk mustache all of the time! 









Sissy was NOT into this little photo shoot and fell asleep during the middle of it. :lol: Weebles was finally sleeping after a fitful feeding time, so I'll add his picture later. 









Adventurous Andy! He is so silly. I awoke with a start the other night because of tickling on my ear.. turned out he had escaped the nest, clawed up the bed and was sucking on my ear lobe! I am just glad I woke up and didn't roll over on him!

Thanks for checking in on my babies.. we appreciate every good thought you send to them! They sure do need it. ♥


----------



## LadyMiseryAli (Jan 22, 2012)

They're sweet looking. I hope little Freddie pulls through.


----------



## asrowley (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, as you know all my thoughts are going to Freddie and the other kittens I hope they get better and not worse, They are precious! They are in great hands! <3 

Your kitten pictures are so cute!


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

They are so cute I almost can't stand it! 

It is so funny they look almost identical to a litter of abandoned little ones that a friend of mine hand raised. You even have one white face, a tiger, a black one 
http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/150373-update-abandoned-little-ones.html

Congratulations and good luck with everything!


----------



## popace (Feb 22, 2012)

They are just gorgeous. I hope things work out ok for all of the little cutties.


----------



## feedmycats (Jan 31, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone for the well wishes.. we appreciate it so very much. :heart I've never cared for a litter of kittens, let alone newborns or helped to birth them!! So I'm doing my very best for these special needs babies by seeking out help & advice. I'll update after their vet appointment at the end of this week. 



Lenkolas said:


> It is so funny they look almost identical to a litter of abandoned little ones that a friend of mine hand raised. You even have one white face, a tiger, a black one :grin:
> http://www.catforum.com/forum/38-health-nutrition/150373-update-abandoned-little-ones.html


How funny! The resemblance is uncanny! :lol:

Here are a couple of Weebles.. don't want to leave him out!!

















And for the heck of it.. Mummy Missy & Papa Georgie!


----------

